# My website...



## GouRonin (Aug 28, 2001)

Um...it's not an advertisement but if you want to see my website the URL is:
http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/houseofronin.html
By the way, I have links on it to the CKF and the WMAA because I think both of those groups have some kewl people in them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2001)

Kool.  The more folks who post their sites (or other cool ones) here the better.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

Here's a website of a guy I have been working out a bit with as of late. It's pretty kew. Thought you might want to check it out. www.russianmartialart.com


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

While I am at it. Here's a website of a guy here in town who makes custom knives. Tim Hartman would be the guy to get a real authorative perspective of the quality but myself I think that he makes some damn fine knives.

Even if you don't want to buy any I put some of his knives that he made up for viewing. He does custom work and his own work too.

Beware! Due to high demand his waiting list is long. Very long.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

I suppose that adding the URL would help eh?

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/joearnold.html


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 5, 2001)

Can't you Canuks spell anything right that doesn't have Ah in it?


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 7, 2001)

Don't hack on my spelling when you spell "Eh" as in the letter A with an "Ah."

"Ah" is what you do in the dentist office. "Eh" is what we say. Besides, you live in the "U S Eh."

You're my favourite "Ugly American" Renegade. Not because of the way you act. (You have great manners) but because you ARE ugly. Heh heh heh...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2002)

It appears that http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/ has gone the way of the dodo. Is there a http://members.tripod.com/~systemao_ronin/ site out there somewhere now?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 4, 2002)

After much searching I was able to locate his new web page the address is as follows:

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/systema.html 

Go bug him.  Though I don't think he has a forum anymore.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2002)

There's nothing there but a picture of some weirdo on a bike!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *There's nothing there but a picture of some weirdo on a bike! *



Hey I didn't say it was a HIGH quaility site.  Just that this is where he was hiding.   

He has links behind the graphics, some of it has interesting reads.  Stuff about the "Clan of the Dog" etc...  but you will note he does not go by Gou Ronin so much anymore.  even the address says Systema not Gou Ronin.  I wonder if he is retiring that personna???


----------

